# old german owl



## battler (Sep 4, 2005)

does anyone no a person who sells some old german owls and happen to have red or brown sheilds? I usually see gray, white and black..


----------



## changyujie (Mar 12, 2006)

like picture, please,  http://www.pigeons.cn


----------

